# Céu de Novembro 2014



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

O grande volume de registos fotográficos e de vídeo não permite inseri-los todos nos tópicos de seguimento.

Dia 4, corrente de nor-noroeste com cumulonimbus, trovoada, granizo e eventos de vento severo.

Célula a sudoeste de Cascais:


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Parabéns StormRic,pela iniciativa de criar este tópico!


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

Dia 4, corrente de nor-noroeste com cumulonimbus, trovoada, granizo e eventos de vento severo.

Ao nascer do sol, célula a entrar na península de Setúbal pela Caparica, em movimento para sueste:


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

Alguns aspectos da célula da mensagem anterior: a cortina de chuva sobre a Caparica e a retaguarda da célula.









A base da célula tinha desenvolvido alguma rotação que era particularmente visível na altura em que foi feita a segunda foto:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 05:12)

Novamente a célula das 16:21 da tarde do dia 4, a sudoeste de Cascais. Seria interessante comparar com uma vista de longe para ver a estrutura que produziu aquela descarga de água.





Imediatamente atrás veio outra célula ainda maior e na mesma direcção de deslocamento formou-se um cordão de cumulus:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

Dia 4 ainda, já próximo do poente, os raios de sol a "furarem" por entre os cumulus e cumulonimbus, revelando bastante humidade ainda nos níveis médios/altos da troposfera:









O último raio de sol parece "soprar" a nuvem:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

Amanhecer de dia 15, corrente de oes-sudoeste, aguaceiros na barra do Tejo


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2014 às 19:30)

Belo tópico! 
Mais, por favor...


----------



## Garcia (23 Nov 2014 às 01:08)

faz amanhã 8 dias tirei esta ao amanhecer..


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 07:03)

Garcia disse:


> faz amanhã 8 dias tirei esta ao amanhecer..



 Bela composição, assim em grande aprecia-se melhor!


----------



## Garcia (30 Nov 2014 às 01:11)

Pôr do Sol de hoje...


----------



## rozzo (30 Nov 2014 às 02:18)




----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

Muitas boas fotos por aqui!

Já agora, podem aproveitar e participar:

Submissão de fotos até dia 15 de Dezembro.

Informações e Regulamento aqui:
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2014 às 14:31)

Céu do dia 9/11  na praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira.

Fiz a foto com um filtro densidade neutra  de 10 stops usando 30 segundos de exposição:


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2014 às 15:05)

Mais uma que fiz também no dia 9/11 em Leça da Palmeira.

Filtro Lee de 10 stops ( recomendo vivamente para quem gosta de longas exposições diurnas ) e 30 segundos de exposição, céu arrastado com um aguaceiro no horizonte:


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2014 às 15:16)

Que fotografias fantásticas que vocês para aqui têm! 
Quero continuar a ver coisas destas por cá, pode ser? 

Parabéns aos fotógrafos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Nov 2014 às 17:09)

http://tomaracidade.blogspot.pt/201...ampaign=Feed:+TomarACidade+(Tomar,+a+Cidade!)

Esta gente nunca viu um pôr-do-sol? Fenómeno raro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> http://tomaracidade.blogspot.pt/2014/11/fenomeno-raro-no-ceu-sobre-tomar.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: TomarACidade (Tomar, a Cidade!)
> 
> Esta gente nunca viu um pôr-do-sol? Fenómeno raro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Para quem não tem tempo ou não está nos locais adequados para observar o pôr-do-sol é normal que nunca tenha visto nada assim 
Mas estão aí boas fotografias.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 19:30)

Garcia disse:


> Pôr do Sol de hoje...



Não são só fotos do céu estas, as composições estão muito bonitas, gosto especialmente daquelas ruínas em sintonia com o céu dramático!


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2014 às 19:33)

Snifa disse:


> Céu do dia 9/11  na praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira.
> 
> Fiz a foto com um filtro densidade neutra  de 10 stops usando 30 segundos de exposição:





Snifa disse:


> Mais uma que fiz também no dia 9/11 em Leça da Palmeira.
> 
> Filtro Lee de 10 stops ( recomendo vivamente para quem gosta de longas exposições diurnas ) e 30 segundos de exposição, céu arrastado com um aguaceiro no horizonte:



Excelentes obras de arte!


----------

